# HELP PLEASE!!!! CLutch and bleeding problems



## MikeLee (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 1995 s14. IT used to be a auto car but the stuff was switched over before I bought the shell. I dropped a motor in it and and I can get the clutch to bleed. I took the dampering thing off already also.

There is no pressure in the clucth what so ever. I have to use my hand to pump it.
Every time I pump the clutch, little bubbles stir up in the master cylinder.

The pluger ( i guess thats what you call it) on the slave cylinder dosent move at all, when i press the clutch or what not.

How the heck can I bleed this thing??? I wanna drive my s14!! lol

Thanks Guys


----------



## fasttony46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the same problem with my 95 Nissan Pickup. I installed a new clutch and got nothing from it. What we did was take the top off the master cylinder for the clutch. Take a oil can with clutch fluid and go to the slave cylinder. Back pressure will blow any bubbles out of the system. It wasn't long before the clutch started having pressure to it.
fasttony46 Hope this helps!


----------

